# volt drop on cable



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

You need to re think your cable size bud.

The volt drop on 35mm at the end of 300metre of cable would be too great.

Chris


----------



## chrisb271 (Jul 6, 2007)

without any other factors added your cable would drop over twenty volts at the caravan end.

At a guess you would be looking at 70mm or 95mm maybe larger for 60 amps at the end

Chris


----------

